# Looking for Fainting goats In PA



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

I am starting to look for a Registered Fainting goat hopefully somewhere close to Pa. Do any of you know of any registered fainting goat breeders? We are looking for a doe for know. We have three other goats at the moment.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

[email protected] that is my boss's email and she has reg fainters. We live in Butler PA near pittsburgh. Her name is Debbie


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

You can view a list of breeders at 
http://www.myotonicgoatregistry.net


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

I know my boss has a buck for sale now and we will have some babies soon. Our does are iven birth one by one right now. We also have mini fainters.


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for all of the great leads. We have put our a few emails inquiring about a couple does. 
I did email Debbie Coraxfeather. I will let you know if we find a doe. If you see or hear of anymore please let me know.


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

We found one I will be bringing her home on Saturday. We will be naming her Tipsy and she is do to kid in March. Yeah for me. :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats - now you know we are going to want lots of pics!


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

Once she is home I will post lots of pictures of her. I wanted to let you know I found the breeder from the myotonic breeder list. We bought her Maryland from whitmore farms. She is orginal from Texas though. . Thank you all1965 very much for posting the myotonic goat breeders directory because that is how we found our newest addition.


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

You are welcome. I love this breed and am happy to help others find their love for them as well.


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

Do you raise them too. We are just starting out with the fainters. So maybe I can ask you questions if any come up.


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes I raise them. I have 30 including my babies. I love them. I have had them about 3 years now. 
Fire away with the questions.
My website (still under construction) is http://www.titanfarmsfaintinggoats.com


----------

